# Espresso roaster



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi guys.

I am looking for my first espresso roaster.

which is better Fresh roast SR540 or Kelvin home coffee roaster for dark espresso roasting ?

https://www.amazon.com/Fresh-Roast-SR540/dp/B07RT6S5YH

https://www.kelvinroaster.com/preorder#

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I use a second hand bread maker and heat gun......cheap as chips and I'm very happy with the roast consistency


----------

